# New model G2 in September?



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Is anyone aware of a new TT G2 2 coming out in Sept?
I was told it would be a one dog that will be "expandable" to a 2 dog . It could even go to a 3 or 4 dog.

Just wondering if it would be worth the wait or just buy the present 2 dog.


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

If you are certain you will never need to go to a 3rd dog then just get the 2-dog today. Same models (100, 200, 500, Flyway etc.) after EXP is released as now.

They won't go to 4 dogs, just 3. Every "EXP" can go to 3 dogs. 

Rig


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

In September (or thereabouts), Tri-tronics will release their new *G3* and *G2 EXP *(expandable) series collars.

The new G3's will come in three configurations....the *Sport Basic *(which will replace the current Sport 50 & 60 models); the *Sport Combo *(which will replace the current Sport 80M & 80C models); and the *Sport Upland *(which will replace the current Sport 65 BPR).

The G3's will offer more features, including additional stimulation levels and the ability to control multiple dogs by simply purchasing additional receivers.

The new G2 EXP's will be available in all of the current Field and Pro units (the Field 70, Field 90, Uplander, Flyway Special, Trashbreaker, Pro 100, Pro 200 and Pro 500). The G2 EXP's will likewise have the ability to control multiple dogs with the purchase of additional receivers.

In regards to pricing, the new Sport series will retail for about $20 bucks less; while the new Field/Pro series will be about $20 bucks more.

Hope this helps.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

I've had several ask what the new collars will look like. The new G3's will be completely re-designed and will a resemble a Garmin handheld GPS (IMO). The new G2 EXP's will look just like the current G2's; however, they will have a toggle switch (much like the Pro 500's) that will be used to control the individual dogs.

Here is a picture of the new G3 Sport Combo....


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Dang,

3 buttons?
3 dials?

That thing looks confusing to me and I'm a gadget geek.

I bet a lot of dogs receive the wrong correction with this thing.

Roger


----------

